# Bee vac a needed tool?



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Vacuums are NICE. especially if the bees are aggressive and numerous.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

I made mine from a deep hive body and use it quite often.. Especially on cut-outs... 
If you're planning to do cut-outs on a regular basis, a vac is a necessary tool.... In my opinion anyway....
Once you have a vac, then figuring out the correct amount of vacuum is the trick... Too much vacuum and you'll end up with a pile of dead bees at the bottom....


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I made mine with hive boxes. Very useful!


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a link on building one with using Rubbermaid storage bins. Its quick to build and I built one so I know it will work. It will get you by until you can make a sturdier one. http://bylers.tripod.com/beevac.htm


----------



## mcr (May 5, 2018)

I made one using a small shopvac ,2 5 gallon buckets, # 8 hardware cloth. screws, 20 feet of






1 1/4 inch hose and 5 feet of 1 11/4 hose.







I made one bucket with air gates and 1 1/4 hose barb to attach short hose; the bottom ofthis bucket was cut out and screen put in. This is my containment bucket. Made a vented lid for it also. The second bucket ( bottom) has a 1 1/4 inch hose barb( attach 20ft hose to this and then to shop vac. Make a sling to hold the buckets together. This way you shop vacs tays on the ground and you only carry the buckets up the ladder. P{lus you have a short hose the bees to travel down. I am trying different size hoses to see which is best. And I am a newbie.


----------



## mcr (May 5, 2018)

2 photos that didn't load fisrt try.


----------



## mcr (May 5, 2018)

This one works and now I'm trying to make a battery operated one. I have one that runs n 20 volts using 21/2 inch hose using buckets. Still laying with the speed control as it runs too fast and the battery hook up it shakey. I love to tinker and build. Plus as I get older I like carrying less around.


----------



## The Everything Bee Vacuum (May 1, 2018)

Aweiss,

I'm biased (note my login name). If you do 1 or 2 cutouts a year, it's not really worth it. Yes, you will have to work harder, much harder on those 1 or 2 cutouts. But it's hard to justify the costs.

Mcr, have you looked at my battery powered vacuum? It's not cheap, but do you want to spend your time tinkering and killing bees while you learn or do you want to do cutouts? And under 10 pounds with 4-6 hours run time. Contact me & I'll make you a deal!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I've done lots of cutouts and swarm calls, never found the need for one. A feather, a cup for scooping and boxes works just fine and I've got the queen almost every time. Vacuums often kill queens. Cut the comb, one piece at a time brush the bees into the box and secure the comb. Leave the box there until nightfall and all the stragglers will find the box.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

mcr said:


> This one works and now I'm trying to make a battery operated one. I have one that runs n 20 volts using 21/2 inch hose using buckets. Still laying with the speed control as it runs too fast and the battery hook up it shakey. I love to tinker and build. Plus as I get older I like carrying less around.


what are you using for your battery powered vac


----------



## mcr (May 5, 2018)

I use a Porter Cable 20 volt battery as I have 4 for my cordless tools. I have a flashlight for the battery that I'm going to sacrafice as a battery holder. I use a seed control I got off ebay to control the speed and a toggle switch for the off/on. 
So far I haven't got to use on a cutout as I got it together late this summer. Tried it out on a few bees at my hive and it worked. So I need to finish the harness, battery holder and make a 2nd top for a 2nd container for a big cutout.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

probably gonna look at an rc ducted fan and speed controller. i already have lipo batteries for the project


----------

